# Antibiotic pessary



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi

I was given an antibiotic pessary/suppository (up the back passage) after EC on tuesday (metronidazole I think, but i might be wrong), anyway as I had diarrhoea on the day of EC I passed the pessary after only a couple of hours "in-situ", will that have been enough time for my body to absorb it, or should I mention it when I go in for ET tomorrow?  i only ask I have woken with mild stomach cramps this morning and am not sure if it is related to EC or not 

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Piepig,

The drug will have been long absorbed after the pessary came out (takes about 10 minutes for absorbtion to occur), it's usual for the wax component to work its way out a few hours later as the body doesn't absorb this bit.

The stomach cramp is almost definitely EC related, can take a couple of days for things to settle down after EC so you may still get cramping (feels like period pains   )

All the best for ET tomorrow    
Maz x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Maz


----------

